# Biopsy and allergy testing today.



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Mac's horrible ride continues with today him going under in order to have a physical biopsy done on his lymph node.

His hives are continuing so the vet is also doing allergy testing. I can't tell you how much I want my pup back. He is really just not himself. Slow moving, not wanting to get up. I really hope these tests tell us something.

:'(


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sad for Mac and you, it must be miserable for both of you. I do hope your vet is able to get some answers from the biopsy and hopefully get Mac back to his lively vivacious self.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hope all is well with Mac. Please keep us posted. 
Did you ask your Vet about Prednisone? I know it's a steroid and not optimal because it has side effects but in a short course, it' snot so bad. It was truly the only thing that helped Flynn get out of the state you're describing Mac is in.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Hope all is well with Mac. Please keep us posted.
> Did you ask your Vet about Prednisone? I know it's a steroid and not optimal because it has side effects but in a short course, it' snot so bad. It was truly the only thing that helped Flynn get out of the state you're describing Mac is in.


Yes I did and at the end of the testing today she gave him a big old injection of it. My wife is at home with him and said he seems to be coming to life slowly but the good thing is no other meds in his system at the moment and no hives. Here is hoping he is completely better tomorrow.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Did he have a blood allergy test or serum test? Dozer had blood and it was basically inconclusive IMO. but I've read serum is more accurate.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I was watching this video earlier and it said that many Vizsla's develop skin allergies to soy bean meal. Might be someplace for you to start (or eliminate). 

Vet talks about it at the 2:25 minute mark. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rno187pqCU0


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Mac is back to being crazy today and we are waiting from results from the testing. Will take up to 5 working days.

They are testing for all skin conditions yes serum and blood. As well as the testing the biopsy from his lymph node. We are doing all the tests possible. 

It was fantastic this morning to have him back to being crazy boy. Straight out of the shoot and onto the birds this morning. Stalking and pointing. 

I know it is the steroids that are making him feel better but I am hopeful they knock it on its head!


----------

